# Keeping Tarantulas in the Winter



## Brian S (Sep 1, 2004)

There has been some talk here about keeping Ts warm during the cold winter. I would like to know how you all keep your spiders warm when old man winter arrives.

Last winter I would put all of my enclosures in the floor and covered them with an elec blanket and I placed thermometers in most of the enclosures so I could see where to set the thermostat on the blanket. 
I didn't have to do this all winter but only if I was gonna be away from the house for a few days. I heat with a wood furnace so if I am away the fire goes out and the house gets cold. I am sure that there are some other ideas out there so lets hear them.


----------



## Greg Wolfe (Sep 1, 2004)

*Old man winter...*

Good question. Here in Indiana winters can be brutally cold. 
I keep all my T's (year round) in my huge walk-in closet off my bedroom. There I can regulate temps and relative humidity much better than keeping them in a spare room or living room. I keep my spider closet closed most of the time and run a warm mist humidifier on 4 hour cycles (timer). I also have a heat lamp and a ceramic heater to keep temps around 80F in the day and 70F during the night. The humidty in your home during the winter can drop to 20%, which is lethal to most T's. Be careful how you warm your T's, some ways can dry out their tanks. Be generous with spraying to keep them moist.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JacenBeers (Sep 1, 2004)

I just make sure that furnace is on hot enough that I feel comfortable and if I feel comfortable then my tarantulas should be fine because I like it to be warm.


----------



## Adam (Sep 1, 2004)

It helps to live with someone who is constantly cold, even in the summer. Sure, I suffer, but my Ts have a warm and humid environment


----------



## Brian S (Sep 1, 2004)

JacenBeers said:
			
		

> I just make sure that furnace is on hot enough that I feel comfortable and if I feel comfortable then my tarantulas should be fine because I like it to be warm.


I can do that as long as I am close to the house. But if I am away the fire burns out and the temps drop.


----------



## xelda (Sep 1, 2004)

Another situation to consider is what if the power goes out?  Well, I guess a furnace would help take care of that.  Maybe keeping some hand-warmers or heatpacks for emergencies would help.


----------



## Brian S (Sep 1, 2004)

xelda said:
			
		

> Another situation to consider is what if the power goes out?  Well, I guess a furnace would help take care of that.  Maybe keeping some hand-warmers or heatpacks for emergencies would help.


Hehehe I guess great minds think alike   I already have invested in some "just in case"


----------



## Spydra (Sep 1, 2004)

We use a wood burning stove in the winter, which keeps the house around 78-80 degrees.

Renee


----------



## xBurntBytheSunx (Sep 1, 2004)

i have all my t's in the bedroom with me and i just run a space heater...all year actually


----------



## manville (Sep 1, 2004)

I would just run the room heater if it gets really cold..


----------



## Greg Wolfe (Sep 1, 2004)

*Power outage...*



			
				Spydra said:
			
		

> We use a wood burning stove in the winter, which keeps the house around 78-80 degrees.
> 
> Renee


Another good point Spydra. Here in Fort Wayne ice storms have knocked the electricity out for days at a time. My remedy? I keep my fireplace going 24/7 and use a kerosene heater with all my T's out here near the fireplace. Toasty warm they are and I spray them twice daily. I have enough firewood to keep it warm up here for a week without power.  ;P


----------



## LPacker79 (Sep 1, 2004)

Until my younger brother gets his belongings out of my extra bedroom, my T's/scorps/snakes are in my bedroom. The thing I love about my apartment is that each bedroom has it's own thermostat, along with the one in the living room. My bedroom is currently at 76 degrees, and I'll keep the thermostat set at 70 in the winter. The additional thermostats really come in handy since I usually don't turn the heat on in the main area of my apartment until damn near Christmas. I love living half underground! Everything is so insulated!
I still haven't figured out what I'd do if the power ever went out,


----------



## word (Sep 1, 2004)

i snuggle with mine to keep 'em warm

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adam (Sep 1, 2004)

word said:
			
		

> i snuggle with mine to keep 'em warm


I bet that keeps those pesky mosquitos from biting you at night


----------



## Kali (Sep 2, 2004)

i keep the heat on them in their own room, and cover the window really well after closing it, poor insulation and all. i don't generally have a problem.


----------



## spidergoddess (Sep 2, 2004)

I have been wondering about use of a kerosene heater to warm the spider room in case of a power outage. Is there no danger of fumes hurting them?

And I'd like to know if there exist small generators that would give power to a space heater in an emergency. Anyone know offhand? If so, that's what I want for Christmas...


----------



## Brian S (Sep 2, 2004)

I have a kerosene heater out in my shop and I don't notice any fumes but I am not sure sure about in a small room.
I have seen some small generators that would fit the bill but they are pretty expensive.


----------



## Greg Wolfe (Sep 2, 2004)

*Kerosene Heaters...*



			
				spidergoddess said:
			
		

> I have been wondering about use of a kerosene heater to warm the spider room in case of a power outage. Is there no danger of fumes hurting them?
> 
> And I'd like to know if there exist small generators that would give power to a space heater in an emergency. Anyone know offhand? If so, that's what I want for Christmas...


A generator would cost you a chunk, but it would suffice until you run out of gas. They are noisy but worth to invest in if you lose power for extended periods of time.
Kerosene Heaters are quiet and I use mine often during severe cold and/or ice storms. Fumes can build up so run your kerosene heater near a cracked window or source of fresh air flow. Trim your wick and keep 15-20 gallons of kerosene handy and you will be toasty warm. It will smell of fuel upon start up but adust your wick so that the flame is not too high, otherwise it will smoke and pump carbon monoxide into your home.
A good kerosene heater would be more cost effective in your situation to keep your T's warm and cozy.


----------



## 8leggedrobot (Sep 2, 2004)

What if I just knit little booties and blankets for each of them for the winter? Anybody have any success with clothing your T's?  (J/K )


----------



## Brian S (Sep 2, 2004)

8leggedrobot said:
			
		

> What if I just knit little booties and blankets for each of them for the winter? Anybody have any success with clothing your T's?  (J/K )


If you do this, will you make some for mine too?


----------



## tarantula_tom (Sep 2, 2004)

I use the furnace and wood stove both during days and just the furnace runs through the nights.


----------



## 8leggedrobot (Sep 3, 2004)

Brian S said:
			
		

> If you do this, will you make some for mine too?


Of course but only for you.


----------



## Mygalepal (Sep 23, 2019)

I have a cold apartment, we share a thermostat between 4 roommates.  My roommates like it cold but I'm concerned for my tarantula (_Grammostola rosea_).  Is there anything I can do for her before I ask them to deal with upping the temperature?  I'm thinking blankets maybe?  Getting a heater seems unnecessary because it isn't too cold, it's just a bit chilly.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 23, 2019)

Mygalepal said:


> I have a cold apartment, we share a thermostat between 4 roommates.  My roommates like it cold but I'm concerned for my tarantula (_Grammostola rosea_).  Is there anything I can do for her before I ask them to deal with upping the temperature?  I'm thinking blankets maybe?  Getting a heater seems unnecessary because it isn't too cold, it's just a bit chilly.


According to your profile the location is 'Florida' and I'm busy, now, figuring out how 'cold' and 'Florida' can mix. Here in Lombardy, northern Italy, is the North Pole, compared

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (Sep 24, 2019)

Mygalepal said:


> I have a cold apartment, we share a thermostat between 4 roommates.  My roommates like it cold but I'm concerned for my tarantula (_Grammostola rosea_).  Is there anything I can do for her before I ask them to deal with upping the temperature?  I'm thinking blankets maybe?  Getting a heater seems unnecessary because it isn't too cold, it's just a bit chilly.


Rose hairs are one of the most tolerant ts of cooler temps....you likely have no concern...especially in Florida.

They tolerate 60s without issue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Flashback (Sep 24, 2019)

Generally speaking, can A. chalcodes handle cold temperatures? My apartment gets pretty cold in the winter (50's). Last year, she didn't seem to have any issues....(but I just got her, so I was new)

But as a desert species, can they handle (somewhat long term) colder temperatures with issues?


----------

